

Msgboy Makes All Your Favorite Websites a Push Experience  - julien
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/msgboy_makes_all_your_favorite_websites_a_push_exp.php

======
NHQ
Sounds neat. I use superfeedr (the company behind Msgboy) for push
notification in my rss app.

They're using launchrock to do the "share this link with yr friends if you
want acess" thing. So...

<http://beta.msgboy.com/rvzs1>

